# Decent and reasonable rack for 12 rods



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

After trying to find something reasonable and functional to buy (I liked one of the carry on type but 2 would have set me back over $250). Figured I'd recycle some wood I ripped off the "project", cut up a 10' section of 1 1/2" pvc (12 10" pieces), a 2" hole saw (good deal at Lowes and also great for the holes I'm cutting for rod mounts), some castors I had lying around and a dozen 1/4" stainless shoulder bolts. The PVC is a little loose but, I plan to either epoxy it in with some leftover thixotropic epoxy I used when doing the overhead of the forecabin or some Sikaflex I'll use to stick in my windows.
The nice thing about doing it this way, I could lay out my rods and determine what spacing would actually work. I've seen some advertised that would have the bigger reels banging against each other. I ended up going with 8" across the front and 6" between rows. The whole thing is 16"x30" because that is what I could get out of the teak ply I got out of the sides. The bolts are 3" and too long. I'll replace them with either 2 1/2" and cut them off or 2" (which are just right but, may have too much thread on the inside). I just brushed on some single part polyurethane I had leftover and will probably spary the whole thing when I'm done. The only change I may have made would have been to go with plastic castors if they would hold up since the ones I used will need to be lubed and watched after to keep the rust down. I'll be using this at the house to move rods to and from the boat so it shouldn't be a problem and, I'd guess if they are hosed off when the rods are, they should hold up.
I've used the 1 1/2" PVC and through bolts before and it makes for pretty substantial holders. I stuck a couple on the stern of my 1650 Carolina Skiff (old wide tunnel hull model) and they work well. I just drill a larger hole for the top mounting bolt so it clears the rod.


----------



## Coastal Cowboy (Feb 12, 2012)

Looks like a winner!


----------

